# bootanimation



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Would it be safe to replace the DROID eye? Don't wanna mess anything up up since development is still pretty early on this beast. Just nit a fan of the eye.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Download TBH app from team black hat site. Inside you will find bionic tool box. You can change boot animations, fonts, battery icons, boot logos and more. That is the best 3 bucks you will ever spend.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

The only app i see doesnt have bionic listed as supported.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is Bionic support.


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

I rooted my Bionic the day I got it for two reasons. First was to remove the extra crap verizon puts on here and the second was to change the boot animation. All is good. I just moved the stock animation to my sd card in case I every needed to return the phone and made my own animation to boot up with.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice, i just got the tbh app and although it has some nice features the bootanimations/splaah are lackluster at best. Absolute system root app has a large list if bootanimations and fonts. Did change the battery on status bar to a circular one with tbh app. Just wish it did 1% increments instead of 10%.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> Would it be safe to replace the DROID eye? Don't wanna mess anything up up since development is still pretty early on this beast. Just nit a fan of the eye.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


And, if you want to replace it manually, the bootanimation is located in the /system/media/ folder. Just rename or delete the original bootanimation.zip and replace it with the one you want to use.


----------

